
Type A blood converted to universal donor blood with help from bacterial enzymes - wtdata
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/06/type-blood-converted-universal-donor-blood-help-bacterial-enzymes
======
selimthegrim
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20174308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20174308)

